# Balcony Planted Tank + Aquaponics (bye bye nitrates)



## lostraindrop (Jan 16, 2012)

Just wanted to share my first outdoor planted tank + aquaponics system. I've been thinking about doing it for a while and i finally did it. I didn't want it to look industrial so i designed it to where its easy on the eyes.
I designed the system myself (as of most peoples systems i guess). I can upload my drawings if anyone would like to see it?
Everything I made except for the 10 gallon aquarium and bell siphon, and the other equipment.


Plants:
As of right now I only have IVY plants and some general aquarium plants and giant duckweed.

Fish:
Several goldfishes.

Equipment:
LED under cabinet fixtures on timer
Inline UV light canister on timer
aquarium heater
aquarium pump


The system doesn't really get much sun (does not get direct sun) because my balcony prevents it. That's another reason why I have the LED as supplement light and night light . (I like looking at it at night, it feeds the fish some bugs attracted to the light at night)


----------



## Neptoon'd (Apr 21, 2013)

OOOOooooo! I'm jealous! That looks really nice.


----------



## lostraindrop (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks! you can make one, its easy (kinda)


----------



## Neptoon'd (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah...I could. But our winters get freezing overnight. And my front patio is shared with a family who has a 2 and 4yo. I will for sure keep this in mind. I love plants and have lots on my patio who love getting fish water from pwc...so this just seems like a natural progression for two of my addictions. 

How will you manage winter overnights? Our winters aren't very severe, very little snow, and usually only overnights get in the freezing range with 40ish degree day time temps.


----------



## lostraindrop (Jan 16, 2012)

It hasn't been through much winter yet. I just got it up and running around March and it was starting to warm up a little bit here in oklahoma. Although in the cold nights I have just the typical aquarium heater. Seems to be sufficient enough to keep the water from freezing. The goldfishes can survive freezing water. I think as long as its just the top layer of water is frozen so they can still swim around. 

The main issue i have is that I get a lot of evaporation because of the dry heat in Oklahoma. So my next move is to make an acrylic lid to go over the aquarium to reduce evaporation. It hasn't really been so bad yet. I lose about 10% of water each week that i have to replace. But I have a feeling its going to get little bit worse this summer.


----------



## Neptoon'd (Apr 21, 2013)

I think you are right about the goldfish. My mom used to have a koi pond and it was fine for there to get a small layer of ice on top. Good thing goldies are so hardy.

I can imagine the dry heat of OK. In OR, we get a more moist heat. Is there any concern of the tank getting too warm in the summer? Would you just throw icecubes or something in there if it got too warm? 

Sorry for all the questions. I just really like this idea and want to know all about it in hopes that I'll be able to do something like this. I'm likely moving at the end of summer and will have more space for such a project *I hope*.

ETA: Oh, what is the "bye bye nitrates" about?


----------



## lostraindrop (Jan 16, 2012)

I haven't had any problems with it being too hot yet, i guess the ultimate test will be this summer. The whole set up is in the shade in the east side of the building (but never gets direct sun) so hopefully that helps keep it cool, specially in the afternoon. but we will see once the 100+ degree days come. Hopefully i wont have to put ice cubes.

I would actually rather have it in direct sun so i can grow healthy vegetables, but i would have to design a shading device that would wrap around the aquarium part for the summer months to keep it cool.

About the nitrates - that's one of the main problems i have with my 2 planted tanks indoors. all my parameters are good except for high nitrates. (although this is usually solved by regular water changes - also some moss plants or duckweed). With a aquaponics set up, the ground plants (in my case, the Ivy plants), consume nitrates faster than aquarium plants, thus never having to do any water changes. 

I will also eventually have to add red wiggler worms on my plant bed to break down any build up of waste that sits on the bottom. This will also keep all the roots of the Ivy aerated, etc.

don't worry about asking too much questions. I don't mind answering . I just hope im making sense.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice!


----------

